# +3 month Short term accommodation



## jimbabwe

Hi all

MY girlfriend and I are currently awaiting the approval of our 457 visas, and our respective employers want us to start as and when these become available.
This is likely to be in a few weeks. 

Please can anyone recommend a good site/ agent who we can find short term accommodation (3months) in Sydney while we look for something more permanent.

Many thanks

Jim


----------



## jeremyh

*moving Australia*

Hello,

So you are moving to Australia. There is a global search tool which goes by the name of Google. Just search on it by entering the rental apartments in Sydney you'll get the desired result.


----------



## jimbabwe

Ah yeah - good point Jerry.
Thanks for recommending the global search tool. 
I tried it out, its amazing.

The result I got for Smart Alec was: 
know-all (informal), wise guy (informal), clever-clogs (informal), clever Dick (informal), smarty pants (informal), smartarse (slang), smarty boots


----------



## callumchapman

Unfortunately I can't answer your question, but I would like to just say to Jeremy that he was asking for recommendations from people who have been in the same situation and looking for somewhere to live for 3 months, not holiday. Google doesn't offer personal and friendly recommendations!

I have been searching for short term apartments in Melbourne and am struggling to find any suitable to live in whilst looking for somewhere permanent, unless I want to pay $150-250 per night, which let's face it doesn't leave much for other expenses.

Have you tried getting somewhere permanent? Most rental agencies and estate agents will let you if can pay the bond before arrival in Oz, and have someone inspect the property on your behalf. This is what we're going to do, but we have a long 5+ month wait for our Visa yet!


----------



## handsome

jimbabwe said:


> Hi all
> 
> MY girlfriend and I are currently awaiting the approval of our 457 visas, and our respective employers want us to start as and when these become available.
> This is likely to be in a few weeks.
> 
> Please can anyone recommend a good site/ agent who we can find short term accommodation (3months) in Sydney while we look for something more permanent.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

Go google and search for easy roommate you may get what you want.

Good luck


----------



## callumchapman

Another one you could try is Vacation rentals, private rooms, sublets by the night - Accommodations on Airbnb - most are shared accommodation but not all!


----------



## jimbabwe

Sweet - thanks mate


----------



## jimbabwe

Cheers Callum - I'll give it a go


----------



## jimbabwe

Thanks Handsome


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Hey Jim, 

We used gumtree when we were looking for short term accom in Melbourne and it worked out a treat. We needed somewhere for 3 months like you and there were plenty of fully furnished options (which I'm assuming you'll need, if your only staying for three months you don't want to be laden down with the task of buying furniture the time it takes!!). We got ours last year and have left Australia since but I'm assuming it is still as good as it was. Obviously be vigilant for those 'lovely' individuals that want you to Western Union them the money without you actually seeing the place and they will 'send' you on the keys!! Got mailed from a few of those which I didn't take too kindly too!


----------



## pencilpusher

Best on looking for that perfect place there are lots of info on this topic in the forum...
Good Luck... Wish you the best


----------

